# Dr. Thomas Pruett awarded the Community Builder Award by Lake Jackson Lodge #1317 AF



## News Feeder (Nov 14, 2010)

The Lake Jackson Masonic Lodge #1317 AF&AM presented its prestigious Community Builder Award to Dr. Thomas  Pruett of Lake Jackson on Monday evening, November 8 in the Masonic Lodge Building at 107A Parking Way in Lake Jackson.  The meeting will begin with a light dinner at 6:30 pm followed by the presentation of the only award a Masonic Lodge can give to a person who is not already a Mason.  Only one of these awards can be given in any year.  The Lodge is extremely pleased to be able to honor Dr. Pruett with this award.

read more



More...


----------

